# LED Spotlight With cord



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi! I was just wondering if anyone knew how to make led spotlights that run on plugs instead of 9v batteries. I know you can use cell phone chargers on some... i was just wondering if anyone knew of any way else. Thank you, and happy haunting! :jol:


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

That is easy enough to do, you just have to know the voltage of the DC transformer (like the cell phone charger) and the voltage/amperage that the LED's need. Then you can can plug the numbers in to this calculator and it will tell you the resistor that is needed and will even show you a simplified wiring diagram. Just replace the battery with the transformer that you have.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I want to do the same thing only with some small fans. They are rated 10V and 0.51 A. I have a 9V 1A wall adaptor. My question is, can I run 6 of these fans on the adaptor or only two (0.51 + 0.51 = 1.02 A). I don't know if the transformer will only put out a total of 1A so the fans must share or if it will provide 1A to all six fans (linked in parallel, not series).


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

Hallowennie315 - are you asking about powering the lamps from the AC power line? Which LED spots are you planning on using?

GOT - I'd stick to two fans (in parallel) off that transformer.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

GOT said:


> I want to do the same thing only with some small fans. They are rated 10V and 0.51 A. I have a 9V 1A wall adaptor. My question is, can I run 6 of these fans on the adaptor or only two (0.51 + 0.51 = 1.02 A). I don't know if the transformer will only put out a total of 1A so the fans must share or if it will provide 1A to all six fans (linked in parallel, not series).


The supply will only supply 1A of total current without degrading voltage. So at 1.02A it may degrade to 8.9V or lower. It will also get very hot and may present a fire hazard. A general rule of thumb is to chose a power source capable of providing 2x the current required for the circuit.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

pshort said:


> Hallowennie315 - are you asking about powering the lamps from the AC power line? Which LED spots are you planning on using?
> 
> GOT - I'd stick to two fans (in parallel) off that transformer.


Thanks Pshort! I could us AC power... or whatever! I dont really care what spot lights i should use, but if you have a suggestion, that would be great! Thank you for your help!

Hallowennie315


----------

